# Not sure if im ready?



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello guys I have never been on a yak b4 and almost brought a pampano 120 at west marine yesterday for $499 (the boss) my lady told me to wait and at least get on one in water first and see if I like it, but for some reason I think Im gonna love it already and will easily spend the money! Do any of you guys have a pampano 120 & do you think its a good boat? Only reason I am stuck on the pampano is bcuz I hear its a decent boat and for my very first boat I think it fits the bill! The funniest part is I already have pfd & a bending branches angler paddle & no yak! Smh I am so ready!!!!


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

I think you'll get more replies if you use English instead of posting a thread like you are texting to one of your friends.

I don't know anything about the pompano. But for $500, I would get a used Wilderness, Ocean Kayak, Native or some other reputable brand. What type of fishing will you be doing with it?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I was looking at the Pompano 120 when I started shopping for a kayak. The mold is a pre-2008 Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120 / Pescador Perception (doesn't mean the plastic is made from the same "ingredients" as the WS kayaks). While that was a popular kayak back then, WS has made many improvements in the Tarpons since then. After a lot of consideration, I ended up buying something a bit longer, more stable and drier (WS Ride 135). I feel like spending the extra cash for that was a good choice, plus it comes with a lifetime warranty for the original owner, something you won't get from the Pomano or buying a used kayak. Don't get one as a first boat. Get one that you will keep for a while or forever. You may have a hard time getting your money back for it if you decide to upgrade later.


----------



## clay1184 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd suggest renting first. I jumped in and bought a boat right away. I don't regret my decision but if I didn't like it my wife would kill me. If you have access to NOB then rent thru MWR it's $30 a day. Also go with someone who has experience. I love my Tarpon 120 and couldn't be happier. I found it on Craigslist in december. Depending on your budget CL sometimes contains great deals.


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

Check out kayakexpodition.com they have some expos comeing up and you can paddle as much as u want they have them at north west river park and oak grove park


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Your kayak should match the waters you are going to use it in most of the time.
If you are going to be on a moving river, one kind of yak is preferred, on the ocean, another.
Storage, and transport are also considerations.
Your size, weight, and gear weight matter.

Get some seat time in as many different yaks as you can before you buy.
Each brand has good features, and some not so good.
The one you picked out is not regarded as a quality boat, but not knowing your circumstances, it might be perfect for you...Will you quickly outgrow its limitations, and spend even more money to get the boat need/want? Don't be in such a hurry to spend your money.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Thx guys you all are so much a big help! I know absolutely nothing about kayaking or kayak fishing!


----------



## torrnt (Sep 9, 2012)

I think the pompano120 is a great kayak. I'm biased though. I also got it a little bit cheaper. It was the best bang for buck I could find. Here are a few of my vids. All on the pompano of course.

http://youtu.be/1DliA15TVv8
http://youtu.be/K2WQQJRoI9Q
http://youtu.be/bqyK-I70-NQ


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Let me prefface this by saying that I've never laid eyes on a Pompano kayak....
If thje pompano is really the old style T120 mold, then it should make a fine yak. Even if the plastic turns out not to be quite as durable as the original WS material (HDPE), it should serve you pretty well. There are a bunch of people who've caught a bunch of fish in all types of water from a T-120 (including JAM). My input would be that if you fit properly in the boat, a T120 is one of the most versatile boats out there. I've got friends who paddle them in everything from the open ocean (not fastest boat on earth) to class II+ white water (not most manuverable) and everything in between. My point is that the T-120 is probably not the perfect boat for anything, but it's pretty fair at a lot of things.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice videos torrnt!


----------

